
Show HN: WrapAPI v2 – build APIs on top of existing sites - arciini
https://wrapapi.com/#/
======
arciini
Hey everyone! I'm Peter, the creator of WrapAPI. We're launching the v2 of
WrapAPI, which we originally posted here on Hacker News a year ago. In short,
it makes building APIs for data extraction and automating processes really
easy (similar to the defunct Kimono, but with more power).

Thanks to feedback from the HN community, we realized it wasn't as easy to use
as it should have been, so we've now added:

\- A new interface ([https://wrapapi.com/#/api](https://wrapapi.com/#/api))
that's browser-like and easy to use.

\- A more intelligent guesser where if you capture multiple similar requests,
we'll automatically create inputs and parameters as needed.

Let us know what you think!

~~~
savethefuture
Very cool, well done

